# Your thoughts on Ear Taping?



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

I came across a how-to online the other day about taping your dogs ears. I was reading one about German Shepards. 

Oskar is a Border Collie/German Shepard mix with possibly some sort of Spitz breed in him, so that’s one floppy ear dog and one erect ear dog. 
Oskar does both (both up and both down), hes 4.5 months right now so I don’t know which he’ll do. They say teething takes nutrients out so even erect dog’s ears will be floppy during this time.
I like his ears better up, but its also super cute down, I guess I don’t care that much. I was considering trying taping and if they don’t end up erect its no big deal.

*So what are your thoughts on ear taping (not only with this breed)? Have you done it? Are you against it?*


_If you wanna see them, Oskars ears are down in my sig, and here are them up:_ http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v463/ConeMonster/deadtoy2.jpg

*edit*
Oh, and here is the website I was looking at:
http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, taping can correct an ear that isn't standing correctly, simply put it strenthens the cartilage. This is a brace system that is open to allow the ear canal to breath, it cuts down on ear infections. I'll be ordering it for my Dobe who has an ear pocket that causes her ear to lay over her head. 
http://hoytt.com/ears/?gclid=CJXCxonfkZECFSosagodA29mPg

I don't think taping is the issue with most people, it's the cropping surgery that some think is cruel.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont have any problems with it. I kind of think it's a good idea for you to do. I know some people don't believe this but I think erect ears are less likely to get ear infections (more air flow right?). So go ahead and try it, and if it doesnt work, thats alright.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I personally think it's adorable when a dog has one ear up and one ear down.  Unless the owner was planning to show the dog, if it was me I'd just leave it alone. But no, I don't have a problem with ear taping.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Yes, taping can correct an ear that isn't standing correctly, simply put it strenthens the cartilage. This is a brace system that is open to allow the ear canal to breath, it cuts down on ear infections. I'll be ordering it for my Dobe who has an ear pocket that causes her ear to lay over her head.
> http://hoytt.com/ears/?gclid=CJXCxonfkZECFSosagodA29mPg
> 
> *I don't think taping is the issue with most people, it's the cropping surgery that some think is cruel*.


I agree on the taping/cropping statement. He's still young and that one ear might stand up on it's on given a little more time. 
I hope if you decide to tape it will work.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've heard that the taping process is very high-maintenance. I don't think I'd bother, unless I had a show dog whose career was dependent on his ears standing up. I guess if you're willing to put the time and effort into it......


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with others. I have no problem with ear taping. 

The kind of taping I have done is different then the GSD way(to get them completely erect).

The only thing I will recommend, is make sure your puppy doesn't get the tape wet...and doesn't try to scratch it out(A cone would be good to protect them from scratching it out). In general, if you make sure there is no hair being pulled from the tape, they should leave it alone.

Here is Riley when I was removing his ear tape. He was the first one I have attempted to tape on my own. I took the brace out, and was going to remove the part that 'tipped' the ear. You can see that part of tape in his right ear. I used a Japanese Tape Yutokuban(sheltie ear tape), it is imported from Japan. I really liked it for a first timer. I know a lot of breeders use and recommend Tearmender, but I was too nervous to try it. Especially because Riley wiggled a lot. This allowed me to fix how I placed the brace if it wasn't right. 










I gave his ears breaks from time to time...and then re-braced. Riley had lazy ears(I thought they seemed fine, and then his left ear just went down completely). Obviously I would have loved him either way, but I did want to try and get them up.

When his left ear was lazy










and now at going on 8 months. His left ear went up after re-bracing(it has been a few months since I have braced his ears, he is done now). They aren't 'perfect', but I like them.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Trey came to us taped so his were almost done by the time we got him. His ears look very nice. We tried to tape Nik's but failed miserably so she has one up and one down. I actually think Trey's ears were glued, I can't remember as it's been a long time. He was being grown out for show/sport but ended up a tad undersized so we got ourselves a very pretty looking pet. 

Taping is kind of a pain, but it's not harmful to the dogs and can really help the ears behave! Luckily papillons don't require any ear taping.

You'd be surprised at some peoples' reactions on other boards to ear taping.  

anyways, here's Trey's beautifully previously taped ears:










Obviously this was the sheltie/collie kind of ear taping, not the taping to get the ears to stand up.


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 and Laurelin, you have such georgous dogs!!

How old were your dogs when you started taping? What were the periods of time you left them taped and untaped?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

As long as you do it correctly, whether you want them tipped or erect, I don't think there's and issue. The very few dogs I've seen with taped ears seemed to paw at them a bit at the very beginning, then stop caring. 

I've heard that some tipped dogs are actually more concerned when the tap comes off and the ears are free to flop around, as though they wonder what in the world is happening on the top of the head when they run  Haven't actually witnessed that one though


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> You'd be surprised at some peoples' reactions on other boards to ear taping.


What's their beef? Is it painful for the dog? I imagine it might be a bit annoying to the dog, but so are collars, and most of us keep collars on our pets. I do think it's a little silly for non-show dogs, just because I don't see a reason to put a lot of effort into making them look the way you *think* they should, just because you prefer them that way----but, unless it's painful for the dog, I have no issues with how other people like to use their spare time...... .


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Willowy, Riley is on a spay/neuter contract so..no show dog, however, I did want to try and get the ears tipped and up for the 'collie expression'(other collie people may know what I am talking about). Aspen, my female, has one slightly erect ear(points up, but you can see the 1/3 bend in the ear still) and one that tips. I don't mind with her, she is still my gorgeous girl. 

It is not 'painful' for the dog, a bit irritating at first, but they usually don't seem to notice it. 

Laurelin, I am not surprised. You should have seen the reactions by people just taking Riley out(especially when his ears were glued). I was happy my vet had no problem with it, and didn't make me feel guilty.

Chelsea, Riley wasn't on a serious schedule for his ears. It does take time and patience, and because he was such a wiggle worm...I didn't enjoy the process(he would go through so many 'dog bone' treats everytime I would brace...just to keep him busy). 

He came with his ears glued(12 weeks):










It came out on its own, but his ear did look a bit irritated. So I waited a few days until everything looked alright. I then taped. His ear tapings didn't last very long when I did it, I think the longest lasted a little over a week.

At about 4 months I left them untaped for quite awhile, and his ears did all sorts of funky things. At around 5 months I re-taped again, and that was the last time. 

Other ideas. You can do muscle excersizes without taping as well. With Riley I would hold the ear up and make noises(whistle etc) so he would 'alert' his ears forward. This, I think, really helped his left ear go up. 

Just a few ideas to play around with.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

You'd actually be surprised how much taping goes on, at least in show dogs. Reading info on Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers, I found out that lots of tollers have "fly away" ears that need to be taped down so that they hang flat like a golden instead of sticking out like Frankenstein. Either way, I think they're adorable, but some people do even tape ears to get them to stay down.

You have no idea how long I had to tape Zoe's ears up to get them like this


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> You'd actually be surprised how much taping goes on, at least in show dogs. Reading info on Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers, I found out that lots of tollers have "fly away" ears that need to be taped down so that they hang flat like a golden instead of sticking out like Frankenstein. Either way, I think they're adorable, but some people do even tape ears to get them to stay down.


Oh, I'd say about 90% of shelties naturally have non-tipping ears. (Or one non-tipped ear) I don't know if it's the same in collies or not. Most need to be taped.

What's fun is watching the trends in taping in the ring. Back when Trey was done it seemed to be done slightly more tipped than they tend to do now. Most dogs now are just barely tipped, but I've begun to notice more dogs now with more tipped ears. 

The problem some people seem to have with it is that it can irritate the dog. Then there's the argument that unless your dog is showing, then what's it matter? Why put your dog through the process for something that is basically just your own personal preference? Similar arguments as cropping/docking though most people don't mind as much. but boy was I shocked when someone asked for help taping their pet collie's ears on another board! Boy did they get an earful, which really surprised me. I had no idea that people felt that strongly about a simple taping. And then of course a large group of people didn't even know you have to tape collie/sheltie ears.

Ah well, I don't think it's a big deal at all.

Here's taped:










Not taped:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

FOZ, I love that picture!

I definitely see a lot of taping in the collie world. Usually starting when they are young, and going until at least 7 months. I am happy how Riley's turned out. He has a 1/3 bend in both ears, and they flop when he trots. He is more 'traditional' looking collie anyway, so I didn't care for the ears sitting perfectly on him. I did, however, at least want to get that left ear sitting up.

Laurelin, my sister was pretty lucky with her sheltie. They tipped naturally, and for the most part...they don't do anything funky:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol, I'm a fan of all kinds of ears. I love love love Nik's lopsided ears. It adds to her character. 

Now Trey would've looked funky with his ears that way. I'm not sure what they looked like naturally at all. I think he was 8 months when we got him and basically done with the taping.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I can't imagine why I would bother taping a pet dog that will never be shown. That said, I don't think there's anything inhumane about it. May be annoying to the dog, but they probalby aren't keen on a many of the things we do to them. LOL


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

That's wh y ireccomended tha ear braces, they can be kept on up ot 10 days, they won't cause an infection if the ears get damp and they're not as irritating as closed taping methods such as using tampons or foam and surgical tape.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My brother and his fiance have what I believe to be a black lab/border collie/something else mix that has one up one down. The one thats down, if you play with it and stand it up, it seems to bother him. Its almost as if the ear wants to stay down and it hurts if you put it up. We just left it, but it makes him look kinda goofy. if Chances ears hadnt both gone up I would have taped, simply because I didnt want people pointing and laughing like they do my brothers dog. "Oh look how silly he looks!" "oh for crying out loud what a goofy looking dog!" I mean thats gotta so SOMETHING for his self esteem, no?

Rossi is on the left obviously


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

4dogs, I can't believe people actually say that to your brother...actually sadly I can. He is very cute, and your Chance ended up with very cute ears


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah my brother doesnt care but his gf does. We have all gotten used to it. Chances ears went up at like 8 or 9 weeks for like a week. They stood straight up. Then they flopped down. Then they went up again but the top of one of them folded back and I thought I might have to tape it. But they fixed themselves. I think I would tape if it wasnt right just to get the "look" ya know?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> I think I would tape if it wasnt right just to get the "look" ya know?


Oh, you don't have to explain that to me!

GSD's normally have straight up ears, there is nothing wrong with trying to get that. 

I still thought Riley was a cutie with his left ear flat:










However, there is a difference after I re-taped his ears. I could care less about the 1/3 bend, I did the taping mostly for the strength building so he wouldn't lie his ear flat. It does change the overall 'balance' with his face.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah I see what youre saying. And he looks adorable in both pics lol. We just tell everyone my brothers dog is always making a right turn lol


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. Your dogs are all so pretty!

I think Oskar may have border collie ears which are floppy. I'm still not sure what I'll do. My boyfriend doesn't want me to do, hes in love with his floppy ears, hehe. 
Its good to have all the information though, I can still tape them at a few more months old.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> I personally think it's adorable when a dog has one ear up and one ear down.  Unless the owner was planning to show the dog, if it was me I'd just leave it alone. But no, I don't have a problem with ear taping.


I agree, unless you are showing it makes no difference what the dogs ears do. I guess the dogs comfort would be my bigger concern then.


----------

